# Weird Side-a-ways Springer Fork - Huffman or Home-Made?



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 14, 2020)

I recall seeing something similar, in a post by a member.








						VINTAGE BICYCLE HAWTHORNE Roadmaster JC Higgins SPRINGER FRONT FORK  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VINTAGE BICYCLE HAWTHORNE Roadmaster JC Higgins SPRINGER FRONT FORK at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com
				



Variant of a springer fork with the spring oriented horizontally.
Was it a Huffman -- or homemade?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 14, 2020)

Dang, I'm thinking Monark for some reason but not completely sure......


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 14, 2020)

Pics:













IDK, but it looks bent.


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 14, 2020)

Monark pencil springer that’s pretty badly bent.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 14, 2020)

One year only '39 Monark pencil spring fork.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 14, 2020)

Has anyone seen one that wasn't bent?


----------



## frank 81 (Sep 14, 2020)

One year only for a reason !!


----------



## stezell (Sep 15, 2020)

I had one and it looked cool, but that's about it. 

Sean


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2020)

I don't know....I kinda dig them.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 15, 2020)

I hear they work really well once everything is straightened/assembled properly. They look good as well, very minimal. But maybe that's their downfall. Easily bent. I suppose if you ride responsibly they are fine.  

Very nice bikes @fordmike65 !! Did you need to straighten yours at all considering it looks like they had minimal use?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I hear they work really well once everything is straightened/assembled properly. They look good as well, very minimal. But maybe that's their downfall. Easily bent. I suppose if you ride responsibly they are fine.
> 
> Very nice bikes @fordmike65 !! Did you need to straighten yours at all considering it looks like they had minimal use?



Nope! Both are straight as an arrow and work as they should.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 15, 2020)

Right on!    
Thanks for sharing those beauties!


----------



## mrg (Sep 15, 2020)

Thing is they really do much as a springer, the next years version actually work, oh the guy is only asking $51 shipping:eek:


----------



## Barto (Sep 16, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Pics:
> View attachment 1267127
> View attachment 1267128
> View attachment 1267129
> ...



Contact @Krakatoa, he just repaired my Mead fork...Nate did great job, fast, reasonably priced, pro packing & shipping

BART


----------



## biker (Sep 16, 2020)

Neat bike.


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 18, 2020)

If anybody here scored this cool banged up beauty and wanted it nicely corrected please feel free to PM or call...

Nate VT
401-548-9082


----------



## ratrodz (Sep 18, 2020)

So... lol, who got it???


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Has anyone seen one that wasn't bent?



I’ve had quite a few of these and at least 90% were bent or tweaked to some degree. I agree that once straight they seem to work ok but not great. A bit of a delicate design in my opinion. V/r Shawn


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 19, 2020)

Thank you Shawn! The design is aesthetically pleasing as the scale is in balance with the rest of the bike and has a nice, balanced look. But I can see where it doesn't take much to knock 'em out of whack. (And boys ride their bikes hard!) To me, having only one pivot point in the design seems it could cause binding issues. 

And thanks for sharing fine examples of these bikes!  Beautiful!


----------

